# C133 Error On 9/1



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

Anyone having issues connecting to the tivo.com site or the TiVo service today? Oddly enough I am able to get to http://status.tivo.com/ but not the regular TiVo home page. The status site says that everything is operational. The network connection test on my Roamio states that the service is not found. Nothing has changed on my TiVo or router. Originally the TCP port test stated I needed to open port 37 on my router but subsequent tests were successful and the DNS test was always successful. I am able to get the 5 tiles at the top with suggestions and they are refreshing. After restarting the TiVo I no longer get the tiles at the top and I am getting the C133 error.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I haven't watched tv today, but the TiVo.com site was definitely down - not unreasonable to think it may have been a global services outage.

Should all be working now.


----------



## zelman (Jun 23, 2011)

Ugh. Same garbage here.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

The TiVo status website says "partial outage". At least they are aware of a problem. I'm sure they'll get right on fixing it tomorrow after everyone has returned from their 3-day weekend.


----------



## rader023 (Dec 29, 2007)

Same here.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Same here, they are working on it.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

My Roamio Pro just spontaneously rebooted, and then the C133 was displayed on TiVo Central.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm not getting C133 errors, but I am getting spinning blue circles on most screens and some screens, like Explore, never load. I did get a C501 error on the download management page.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i've been getting blue circles, so i checked the tivo status page to see if there were any issues (and to see if i picked up the "blue circle" bug reported in the forums).

yes, there are a few troubles at tivo today now reported:










there's another thread on today's issues:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10223426#post10223426​


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Is anyone still seeing C133?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Working here now. Thanks


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

mbernste said:


> Anyone having issues connecting to the tivo.com site or the TiVo service today? Oddly enough I am able to get to http://status.tivo.com/ but not the regular TiVo home page. The status site says that everything is operational. The network connection test on my Roamio states that the service is not found. Nothing has changed on my TiVo or router. Originally the TCP port test stated I needed to open port 37 on my router but subsequent tests were successful and the DNS test was always successful. I am able to get the 5 tiles at the top with suggestions and they are refreshing. After restarting the TiVo I no longer get the tiles at the top and I am getting the C133 error.


I had the same persistent spinning blue circle and C133 error early this afternoon, but the TiVo home page worked, and status.tivo.com said there was no outage. When I tried to get into some menus, my 4-tuner Roamio actually locked up and would not respond to the remote. Disconnecting the network cable didn't help. Rebooting got back the user interface, but it still had the C133 error. I even disconnected the Roamio, deleted it from DD-WRT's client table (although the router may still remember the MAC address somehow), then reconnected, and that didn't help either. Interestingly, my 2-tuner Premiere connected to the same router was not having any problems.

I flailed around some more and rebooted at least once more, but what _may_ finally have cured the C133 error was rebooting the Roamio with the network cable disconnected, then reconnecting. I hope somebody else will try that when this happens again. Of course something may have just chosen that moment to heal itself.

Also interesting: When I retried status.tivo.com a few minutes ago, it now says there's a partial outage. Both TiVos are currently working fine, so status.tivo.com may not be exactly real-time.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

L David Matheny said:


> ........ Interestingly, my 2-tuner Premiere connected to the same router was not having any problems. ........


I think that's most likely because the Premiere isn't as reliant on the TiVo Mothership Cloud for full functionality as the Roamio product line is.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

My Mini keeps rebooting now. What in the world do I do about that from my end?


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

HarperVision said:


> I think that's most likely because the Premiere isn't as reliant on the TiVo Mothership Cloud for full functionality as the Roamio product line is.


Why not? It's running pretty much the same 20.4.2 software now (using the HDUI). "What to Watch Now" was greyed-out on the Roamio, but it was working fine on the Premiere.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

The problem seems to have cleared for me.


----------



## zelman (Jun 23, 2011)

bicker said:


> The problem seems to have cleared for me.


Same here


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

L David Matheny said:


> Why not? It's running pretty much the same 20.4.2 software now (using the HDUI). "What to Watch Now" was greyed-out on the Roamio, but it was working fine on the Premiere.


 I'm not actually sure of the technical details, that's why I said "I think.....", but I'm pretty sure I have heard this previously when there have been other C133 errors. It may have something to do with the hardware used in each device and how each was engineered. Maybe someone else with more knowledge can shed some light in this for us?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

It's a complete load of crap that basic functionality, such as viewing a show's details, is disabled every time Tivo's servers burp. Which seems to happen on a regular basis. Saw the same thing yesterday and was boggled that basically all you could do is play a recording or go to live TV, because everything else was down.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

I have two Premieres, one of which has had a C133 error long enough for thr program guide to run out. The two Premieres can see each other but the C133 Premiere can't see the PC running TiVo Desktop (the other can). I've tried rebooting the network, the TiVo, checked network settings, etc.

I started a thread on the "Tivo Premiere DVRs forum" on this problem and at the suggestion to try logging in to the TiVo's Now Playing list (https://{TiVo IP}) found I unable to connect to the C133 TiVo but was successful with the working TiVo.

Thanks

EDIT Sorry this is in the wrong forum, I dredged it up on a search for "C133" from the Help forum and didn't notice the thread was the Roamio forum.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

WayneCarter said:


> I have two Premieres, one of which has had a C133 error long enough for thr program guide to run out. The two Premieres can see each other but the C133 Premiere can't see the PC running TiVo Desktop (the other can). I've tried rebooting the network, the TiVo, checked network settings, etc. I started a thread on the "Tivo Premiere DVRs forum" on this problem and at the suggestion to try logging in to the TiVo's Now Playing list (https://{TiVo IP}) found I unable to connect to the C133 TiVo but was successful with the working TiVo. Thanks EDIT Sorry this is in the wrong forum, I dredged it up on a search for "C133" from the Help forum and didn't notice the thread was the Roamio forum.


Have you tried swapping the two premiere's locations to see if the error follows or it stays in the same location? This should help narrow down whether it's a problem with the TiVo itself or the network connection to the TiVo.


----------

